# Need replies please



## Shannonbell (May 18, 2013)

I have had my synthroid bumped up to 175mcg about 2 months ago and now i am starting to feel jittery every morning about 30min to an hour after i get up, just shaky all over. I also started lexapro 5mg about a month ago but those symptoms have subsided(headache,drowsiness,couldn't hardly get up in the morning). Do you think i may be going hyper? I am not sure what the symptoms are for going hyper by themselves, i know what the sites say, but what do you guys say?

hashimot's thyroiditis
last tsh lab 10.00 before synthroid bump to 175mcg, from 150mcg:sad0049:explodehugs6


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Based on your symptoms you may be going hyper.

When is your next lab?

You need to call your doctor and have them run your FT-4 and FT-3 labs to see what's happening.


----------



## Shannonbell (May 18, 2013)

Thanks i'm going to call them this morning, have a good day!


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, Shannonbell-- Hope you got through to the doc. If your bump was 2 months ago, it's time for a lab check anyway. Do you have symptoms other than jitteriness an hour after waking?


----------



## Shannonbell (May 18, 2013)

yes, i am usually lightheaded and feel like i am having palpitations, i take my attenolol 12.5mg and it seems to help this, although i have to be careful not to take to much because it will make my heart rate to low that night sometimes in the low 50's the next morning, this is more prevalent when i am having a thyroid attack and my tsh #'s are on the way up. i even have to stay off the attenolol until i notice that everytime i stand up my heart rate is going up, like to 110-120 from just standing. i am not sure what the attenolol does. the heart rate is not the problem, its some other feeling that is going on that it improves. it's hard to explain. plus i always have severe fatigue, i mean the kind even if you get 10-12 hours of sleep, you still just feel this weight pushing down on you all the time.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Shannonbell said:


> yes, i am usually lightheaded and feel like i am having palpitations, i take my attenolol 12.5mg and it seems to help this, although i have to be careful not to take to much because it will make my heart rate to low that night sometimes in the low 50's the next morning, this is more prevalent when i am having a thyroid attack and my tsh #'s are on the way up. i even have to stay off the attenolol until i notice that everytime i stand up my heart rate is going up, like to 110-120 from just standing. i am not sure what the attenolol does. the heart rate is not the problem, its some other feeling that is going on that it improves. it's hard to explain. plus i always have severe fatigue, i mean the kind even if you get 10-12 hours of sleep, you still just feel this weight pushing down on you all the time.


When did you begin taking the atenolol?

You have several possible side effects from the medications you are taking.

Please list in order the medications you take and when you began taking them.


----------



## Shannonbell (May 18, 2013)

to give you some background:
feb 2010 gp noticed prehypertension started on 10mg lisinopril/ quit taking this end of 2010
sept 2010 6mo check up noticed on lab tsh off started on 50 mcg levothyroxine
3 weeks later is when everything started. ER visits, on and off medication, good labs,bad labs. over the next year my tsh went from good to 109 at its worst, finally they sent me to endo.

In july 2011 i went to ER thinking i was having a heart attack for the second time and a ER doctor said he could put me on attenolol to control my heart rate and ease the attacks i was having. this was the first thing that i felt really helped me.

endo- built me up on synthroid from feb 2012 75mcg to today 175mcg june 2013
attenolol july 2011 i have a 50mg pill i take as needed i split pill in half and half again i take from 12mg to 25mg depending on what my blood pressure and heart rate say, always in the morning around 8 to 10 am. i have to wait to take this until i feel like my heart is getting close to pounding.
testosterone-nov.2010 200mg/bi-weekly at home injections
lexapro-april 2013 endo gave me this to help with anxiety(i can tell this has helped).

I am a lot better than where i was a year ago, but i still have severe fatigue and am wiped out by the end of the day. when i work, i can usually work a couple of days and then i need several days at home to recouperate.

if you guys don't mind another question: Does anyone know how hashi's and especially going from hypo to hyper affects your blood pressure? i have noticed that when i am hypo(recently [email protected])my blood pressure is lower and my heart rate is low to the point i have to almost quit taking any attenolol, to now 2 mo. later after synthroid increase to 175mcg, having to take almost 25mg attenolol to hold down heart rate and blood pressure.


----------

